Ask HN: How to hide HN karma/scores from my user account? - seesawtron
======
seesawtron
The karma ticking up and down is very distracting. Maybe it would be great to
have an option to turn its visibilty off?

~~~
O_H_E
If you use ublock-origin, there is a simple element picker tool that lets you
block parts of a web page.

~~~
seesawtron
This is cool. Thanks

------
catacombs
You can hide karma by using Stylus, or other stylesheet extensions. Just
target the element and it's gone.

Another user's suggestion on blocking elements with UBlock Origin also works.

